# 1967 GTO but does it have the original engine?



## Shawn Middaugh (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi everyone!  We just picked up this 67 GTO (true 242) but I'm having a hard time figuring out if this has the original engine in it. The previous owner stated that it was but I'm just trying to confirm that. It appears to have a YR 400/360 engine in it with a 2 barrel carburetor setup on it. I tried to order the PHS for it but everyone is at Barrett Jackson this week. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Shawn


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

You will have to do more work but if it Block Casting # 9786135 code YR you may have a ram air block. Check out Wallaceracing.com it will give you more info. Phs will be the real answer but you might of hit a good one, best luck Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

I just look a little closer at that block. That might be a 350 block ? It's the wrong casting for a400 unless it s mid 70ty 557 which you most likely don't want. I forget where but on block will be a big 400 or 350 on it.. it being a 2 barrel My money its a 350 . Is it a vin number that starts with 242? Not a lemans is it . Good luck but check out Wallace site and get Phs .Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> I just look a little closer at that block. That might be a 350 block ? It's the wrong casting for a400 unless it s mid 70ty 557 which you most likely don't want. I forget where but on block will be a big 400 or 350 on it.. it being a 2 barrel My money its a 350 . Is it a vin number that starts with 242? Not a lemans is it . Good luck but check out Wallace site and get Phs .Doug


Maybe this is yours? 1972	350	160/175 HP	YR	A	8.0	555	7H1	1-2	7042062	Block Casting # 481990


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

X2 - looks like 481990 - 1971/72 350 engine. Date will be cast near the distributor hole, 350 will be cast on the side of the block. ID on the heads should be found on the middle exhaust port.


----------



## Shawn Middaugh (Jan 13, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> X2 - looks like 481990 - 1971/72 350 engine. Date will be cast near the distributor hole, 350 will be cast on the side of the block. ID on the heads should be found on the middle exhaust port.


Thank you! What does the YR indicate in 71/72 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shawn Middaugh said:


> Thank you! What does the YR indicate in 71/72 if you don't mind me asking?


1972, 175 hp, automatic, 8.0 compression, 7H1 head casting number.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> Shawn Middaugh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! What does the YR indicate in 71/72 if you don't mind me asking?
> ...


Shawn I hope the seller just made amistake. The YR code in 1967 if a 400 with correct casting it would have been 360 HP HO motor. A great find. But it looks like you got a 1972 350 Pontiac based off casting number. I'm sure you were looking at complete restoration and 400 are available on market . I would think that 350 is not a motor that you want and I'm not sure what the market is for them. You will find a lot of folks that will help you as you decide what you want to do. Very few gto have the original motor so don't think yours is different than most . It certainly would have added a lot of vslue if it does have the engine it was born with. Best luck Doug


----------



## Shawn Middaugh (Jan 13, 2018)

No sweat! Thank you Jim & Doug. You guys are awesome! Bit of a bummer that it isn't matching but no worries. Still a pretty cool GTO!


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice find, Shawn. 67 is the body style I love about the GTO,I just picked up s 73 GTO and unfortunately it has. 71/72 350 instead of the 400 that it was born with, not sure if the 350 is even any good and it has a TH400 trans which I’m on the fence on what to do, Good luck on your GTO build can’t wait to see it done .


----------



## Shawn Middaugh (Jan 13, 2018)

Cafr119 said:


> Nice find, Shawn. 67 is the body style I love about the GTO,I just picked up s 73 GTO and unfortunately it has. 71/72 350 instead of the 400 that it was born with, not sure if the 350 is even any good and it has a TH400 trans which I’m on the fence on what to do, Good luck on your GTO build can’t wait to see it done .


Thank you!


----------

